# talking skull prop



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i made this from a broken skull flame torch and a servo kit from a broken remote control car (i like to use stuff over and over till its unusable lol) i had to add a weight to the fishing line to get the servo to move the jaw properly.
hopefully next year i should be able to get a cowalicous servo board. also i should be adding some fabric to it to make it into a grim reaper and hopefully a body or the head will be placed on the porch andtalk to guests all i need though is a microphone and a speaker and stuff lol.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are the pics;


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone got any ideas for how to do the body and also i was wondering will a servo be able to turn the head ??


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

How about this from The Monster Pages? I want one for my yard and a talking skull would make it even better.

http://www.chaos-enterprises.com/syn/Halloween/2003/Death/index.html


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Big Lots has bluckies now for $10. I am planning on removing the head, adding my talking boris head, and reinfocing the body with pvc so it can stand up. Here are the instructions I found for adding PVC to the bluckies
http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/bluckyPVCfit.html


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

cool thanks guys


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

sweet head! :up:


----------

